# I milked $20 cash tip from goody goody people going to State Theatre



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Their watching some comedy stuff of some liberal woman I never heard of before named Chelsea Handler. The infotainment system has already repaid itself with all the big tips I got from country music and other concert goers who enjoy me playing their perfomer on the high def infotainment car state. I paid $160 for the infotainment system on Amazon.

Previously I got $40 cash tip and $9 in the app by some nice country goers I played country music video for. They enjoy the fact they can watch the music video.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Update she also added $5. So $25 total from her. I'm gwan go back for them after play comedy is over


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I have run out of my allotment of jokes about you this week. Someone else will have to fill my shoes until Monday morning… lol


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Did you get her #...


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Uberyouber said:


> Did you get her #...


She's older with her older goody upscale friends.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> She's older with her older goody upscale friends.


You don't like a MILF or two?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You don't like a MILF or two?


Only if she'll share her wealth with me


----------

